# Windows 7 black screen of death



## GSquadron (Dec 6, 2009)

Hello guys!
Since i formatted my computer with windows 7 i was very angry because something always went wrong and in the startuo screen it remained black without loading at all. After 5 times reformating i understood that the real problem were the updates. Since than i never updated that windows 7 x86 or called 32-bit. Now Microsoft claims that it is a hardware or malware error. This is really foolish and for me it is worse for them. Anyway any of you guys who know that the black screen of death is now fixed? I want to update, but i think updating windows is nonsense. After all i want to know if they have improved a bit windows 7 operating system. I have heard that it has been a registry error from some qualified engineers. 
Thx


----------



## human_error (Dec 6, 2009)

Aleksander Dishnica said:


> Hello guys!
> Since i formatted my computer with windows 7 i was very angry because something always went wrong and in the startuo screen it remained black without loading at all. After 5 times reformating i understood that the real problem were the updates. Since than i never updated that windows 7 x86 or called 32-bit. Now Microsoft claims that it is a hardware or malware error. This is really foolish and for me it is worse for them. Anyway any of you guys who know that the black screen of death is now fixed? I want to update, but i think updating windows is nonsense. After all i want to know if they have improved a bit windows 7 operating system. I have heard that it has been a registry error from some qualified engineers.
> Thx



I read a report a little while ago that said the black screens were nothing to do with updates but due to a malicious program (it hit more than just windows 7 users - vista, xp and 2000 were also prone to the black startup screen of death if infected). My windows 7 install is fully up-to-date and i've never had the black startup screen.

Just run some decent anti virus and you should be safe (i suggest microsoft security essentails since it's free and pretty decent). When you've installed an anti-virus i'd suggest doing a full scen to be sure there's nothing there.


----------



## GSquadron (Dec 6, 2009)

yeah you are right. maybe the updates were infected. In fact i have not installed an anti-virus program and i am totally safe in windows 7 except the updates for now


----------



## naoan (Dec 6, 2009)

http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2356587,00.asp



> Prevx Clears Microsoft from 'Black Screen of Death'
> 
> Prevx has cleared Microsoft of causing the so-called KSOD or "black screen of death," claiming that the original blog post was "taken out of context".
> 
> "As you will see, at no time have we categorically stated that these patches are the cause of the Black Screen problem," Prevx said. "We shared our initial findings around the two patches with Microsoft, conducted further tests and have confirmed that these specific updates are not the root cause."



and you SHOULD install an antivirus, at least MSE.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 6, 2009)

Forgive me for suggesting this, as we always assume everyone is a legit windows user, but it must be said.

One cause for issues like this, is people using pirated copies of the OS with either viruses hidden in the crack (but made so poorly it breaks windows when it updates)

If you are such a user, best to not admit it here but rather go out and buy a real copy of the OS.


----------



## dr emulator (madmax) (Dec 6, 2009)

Mussels said:


> Forgive me for suggesting this, as we always assume everyone is a legit windows user, but it must be said.
> 
> One cause for issues like this, is people using pirated copies of the OS with either viruses hidden in the crack (but made so poorly it breaks windows when it updates)
> 
> If you are such a user, best to not admit it here but rather go out and buy a real copy of the OS.



i agree mentioning such things will result in 

(a) infractions

or 

(b) the banstick being used 

if you want to try some antivirus software malwarebytes can be downloaded here 
(only if you own a genuine copy of windows)
other antivirus software here

enjoy


----------



## GSquadron (Dec 6, 2009)

i have genuine windows 7 sorry!


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 6, 2009)

I get black screen of death on this desktop, fortunately if I leave it everything still loads up XD

Can't be arsed to reinstall windows right now.


----------



## GSquadron (Dec 6, 2009)

I didnt know leaving it would open windows as normally, anyway i left it 20 minutes and it still didnt start up


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 6, 2009)

Aleksander Dishnica said:


> I didnt know leaving it would open windows as normally, anyway i left it 20 minutes and it still didnt start up




It doesn't mine obviously crashes so bad it crashes the crash and thus continues fine. ( or something)

its only frozen for 30 seconds or so for me.


----------



## GSquadron (Dec 12, 2009)

Thank you guys. I found it was a malware in my D partition and every time i did the format there was no exception that it attacks windows 7 OS. Autorun or smth like that was named


----------



## Mussels (Dec 13, 2009)

Aleksander Dishnica said:


> Thank you guys. I found it was a malware in my D partition and every time i did the format there was no exception that it attacks windows 7 OS. Autorun or smth like that was named



quite an odd cause for the problem


----------



## GSquadron (Dec 13, 2009)

U are totaly right, but how comes the genuine has that malware? Really weird and it went to the D partition so every time u format C the malware or virus does not discomfort to be removed he always stays to D


----------



## GSquadron (Dec 15, 2009)

Hey people, looks like this kind of problem is not that easy just installing an anti virus software. In fact i have used a lot of antiviruses u have suggested me in another thread, but after all of this i found this solution and something extra that should finally solve the problem of windows 7. At least for me, but i install and uninstall windows 7 at least 3 times a day so the problem is really grave...
Have a look for yourself!
http://www.prevx.com/blog/140/Black-Screen-woes-could-affect-millions-on-Windows--Vista-and-XP.html


----------



## overclocking101 (Dec 15, 2009)

weird mine does this every now and again, legit copy, and I just always restarted and it worked fine. hmm ill try it and see what happens


----------



## Mussels (Dec 16, 2009)

that page seems to be saying that malware modifies the file, and after its removed things arent as they should be - a security update gets applied to lock the registry and prevents explorer from running, since its now 'modified'


----------



## GSquadron (Dec 16, 2009)

No, that is not the real way. Even microsoft itself dont know what is the real problem. I have not tried the method i gave, but i dont think it will work. Anyway as far as i know people with a good computer performance just wait or restart their computer and the black screen dissapears. In my case it does not happen, so it stays there for an infinity of time. If it was about a malware than an antivirus program should had removed it. I thought my eset removed that "malware" but that didnt change anything. In fact it must be a bad registry programing and for those who want to know what is the real problem it is in the registry key, but i dont know which has the real problem. I install nero and it appears, winamp, drivers or other things and the screen remains blank, or in some cases it shows the entrance screen, but without the windows logo to appear and to show the desktop. Who finds the real problem must do a lot of money just by some programming.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 1, 2010)

Bumpity bumpity boo, have i got a link for you!


"    * On a computer that is running Windows 7, you configure the Screen Saver Settings to display the logon screen on resume. Additionally, you configure the computer to go to sleep. However, the computer may not go to sleep after the screen saver starts. Instead, a black screen is displayed. This problem causes the operating system to stop responding. You must restart the computer by holding down the power button."

Might be related to some of the black screen issues people have - its in windows update, or manual download from the linky.


----------



## GSquadron (Feb 4, 2010)

NO! That is not my problem. I used the link and the computer displayed again that black screen of death :'(
Anyway it has nth to do with sleep or screen saver. I just restart it and than again it appears the "STARTING WINDOWS" screen. If the black of death happens than it stayies like that for hours without responding. A friend of mine had the same problem, but he could pass through the black of death because he has a much more powerful computer than mine. Anyway, i dunno the answer :S


----------



## Mussels (Feb 4, 2010)

its one possible black screen issue, figured it had a chance of helping. bad luck that it doesnt.


----------



## ste2425 (Feb 4, 2010)

i no this is thread jacking a little but a little in you mentioned that you had maleware on your d drive. Does that mean that you can get infected on drives that are not just your primary drive? an if you reformat your primary drive you can get reinfected if any other drive is infected? sorry again for the thread jacking thought it better then starting a new one


----------



## Mussels (Feb 4, 2010)

ste2425 said:


> i no this is thread jacking a little but a little in you mentioned that you had maleware on your d drive. Does that mean that you can get infected on drives that are not just your primary drive? an if you reformat your primary drive you can get reinfected if any other drive is infected? sorry again for the thread jacking thought it better then starting a new one



its highly unlikely, unless its using autoplay or something it wont be able to run by default - meaning a fresh install wont be infected til you run the virus.


----------



## ste2425 (Feb 4, 2010)

Mussels said:


> its highly unlikely, unless its using autoplay or something it wont be able to run by default - meaning a fresh install wont be infected til you run the virus.



ok thanks


----------

